# Super Chilis Now what to do with them ?????



## 1894 (Sep 14, 2008)

Guess I got a good batch or have a Red thumb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Japs did poor this year and habs even worse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My wife got some "super chilis " at the farmers market this spring. 
Very nice Asian lady with heavy accent said to her " You want HOT Pepper ??
Try these. Very hot pepper " Mrs 1894 ( Linda ) brought home a six pack of them. 
 They grew good , " They .... Very hot" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Now I don't know what to do with these to save them , I can't eat but a thin slice at a time. 
  Taste buds are burned out and can't tell if they have any flavor other than OMG that was warm .

A pic or two and a link to an album with more pics :

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...per%20chilies/





I like a little hot , but these guys pack a bunch.  I let my neighbor try one and haven't heard from him since Friday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Skinsfan 75 You OK over there ??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So suggestions please :

Try to dry ?
Smoke and dry ?
freeze whole ?
chop up into a sauce and freeze  ? 

I've got enough BTUs in these to last me several years , Anyone near Syr NY want a couple ?


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

notice those peppers are growing up in the air instead of hanging from the plant, kinda like a crown. elderly gardening aquaintaince had some like that a few years ago, she said they were thai peppers and they were hotttt as well.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sometimes peppers/chiles that grow towards the sun instead of hanging downwards, are often called Mira Sol. In Spanish that means it looks at the sun. It is not exclusive to one type of pepper. I have also heard those the Mira Sol types are hotter. Enjoy...


----------



## master_dman (Sep 14, 2008)

I love those things.  I chop them into little tiny pieces, along with tomato, green pepper and onion and dip the chip in.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW  Too much   for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'd look like this after every bite


----------



## grothe (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope that's beer in that glass....Real nice peppers!!!


----------



## supervman (Sep 14, 2008)

Super Chili Uses 
I eat them. You're gonna think I'm frickin nuts but I pickle em and eat em. 

I dry them in the oven (no dehydrater) and then grind them up for spice or just pop dehydrated ones in recipes I want to zip up. 

I use them in batches of pickles I make. 

Toss some in a bottle of Vodka for some spice. 

I've made hot sauce outta them but WAY WAY too hot. I used Tyler Florences "Fire Water" recipe. Even my friends who like super hot said it was WAY too much. 

I use them in Wok dishes like Kung Pao chicken. If you want a SUPER and AUTHENTIC recipe for that let me know and I'll email it to you. 

It's from Fucshia Dunlop who lived in Szechuan Providence in China for several years. It's not smoked, just a stir fry. 

Hell, I buy a jar of Klaussens I pop one or two into the liquid w a slit to spice things up. 

I make pickled baby carrots and pop a few into the jar. Good tailgate munch. 

Pop some into jars of pickled Eggs for tailgates. 

Put little pieces in Wrap sandwiches w philly cheese and some meats and lettuce. 

I make pickled Green Beans w garlic and dill for Bloodies and pop a few into the jars for heat. 

Want any all these recipes just speak up. 

What do you do with them? 

SKOL
Vman


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 14, 2008)

Superman. Sounds like you got it covered. That sums up most of what I do with mine. Just enjoy. 

 Hey.. Ive taken little pepps like those, wrap with 1/3 slice bacon and smoke till crisp. Who needs to stuff an ABT. Very hot!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tips 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like freezing some whole is not a good idea , eh ?
Even using a foodsaver ?

A jar or two of pickles sounds good . Just slit , put in jar and taste test till the heat is where I like it ?

Can't do Vodka , well , mayby a bloody mary . I'll get a small bottle.

I'll look up drying and grinding , never done either ,but know I'll have to be very careful 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stir fry sounds interesting , just keep one whole and let the heat seep out ?

Any tips for short term storage , like to keep some whole without drying in the oven for as long as I can.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 15, 2008)

ya could make some pepper spray....nice lookin chiles dude!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 15, 2008)

MMmmm , mayby warm some up in a bit of oliveoil for a spray for anyone that wants a bit more heat


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 15, 2008)

We have a few of them and they are really hot this year.  Actually, everything is hot this year.  Hubby takes a bite, then bite of sammich. He also makes a hot pepper jelly that is awesome.  Put over a block of cream cheese and it's wonderful!

He also dehydrates them and makes a powder for sprinkling on stuff...


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

Alot of Smitty's mix is those "Sol" type peppers...Thai I think mostly. He mentioned the mix seems to be panning out a bit hotter this year... it might be called 12-15...a twelve pack and 15 min. to breathe again  LOL!


----------



## supervman (Sep 15, 2008)

RE: Stir Fry 
Check this out. 
This gal lived in Sichuan providence for 5 years. 
This is an awesome dish we make often. 
Cashews may be substituted for those who prefer. 
Chili Heads. .. TRY THIS ONCE!   Just do it.   You'll see. 

http://www.leitesculinaria.com/recip.../kung_pao.html

For stir fry newbs. Just warm some oil in a skillet (not too high on oil content), a Wok, an electric skillet, etc. 
Use TWO slotted spoons or something like that to toss the ingredients back and forth in the oil. It's so simple. Wanna thicken your sauce just add some corn starch. I do my own but usually I use Hoisin, Black Bean Paste, Soy Sauce, Sometimes Teriyake, and ALWAYS have some Sambal on the table. Sambal is made by Sriacha company and is red pepper sauce like chinese restaruant and it's HOT good. 

What's weird is even my kids like the above recipe from Dunlop. 
I'm a professional tester for Leities.
It's fun and get to make lots of cool food dishes.


----------



## supervman (Sep 15, 2008)

Lemme be the first to say SIGN ME UP FOR MORE! if possible. :) 
V


----------



## walking dude (Sep 15, 2008)

yes, you can freeze em whole.........i do it all the time................

my tobasscos grow up towards the sun..............

i dehydrate others also, after they turn red...........they look JUST like the ones you get in the grocery store in the plastic bags, in the mex aisle........

my cayennes, i dehydrate and the grind up in my coffee grinder..........well, really its NOW a spice grinder........    =)...........i dehydrate them with onions and garlic, when i make onion powder, and garlic powder

i dehydrate them, so i can grind em up as i need em. The powder stays fresher that way...........


----------



## 1894 (Sep 15, 2008)

The day I did eat a whole one , I think it was in the 12 - 15 beer to 1 pepper range 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




1/8" slice , beer , 'nother beer ,slice , beer , 'nother beer , 1/8" slice , beer , beer , after the first 4 slices ( crossways , no seeds removed ) I did get brave and down to the one to one ratio. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have no idea if they have any flavor , I think they are just fire for the mouth in a pretty red package , but fun too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I better try another today , it's 5 O'clock somewhere


----------



## 1894 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks WD , I'll try freezing some whole as well . vac seal to keep the air and frost out ? 

And Happy B-day to ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I got a b-day cartoon pic for ya , but not sure if I should post it or pm it to ya. We'll see after a couple slices of fire.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Did you mention Smitty's??????????


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

It's in production Rich... and also I hear he made a bit of a mod to it. It seems he ran into a buddy <besides me> who's a Hunky with connections to the Old country. Who also just happened to have 10 lbs of imported by him the most kickazzed awesome real Hunky paprika. He's adding a smidgen... perhaps it'll balance out the E***tra hot peppers this year?

And I'm getting an LB of the paprika  :{)


----------



## 1894 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just finished this last bite , 



Guess there is a lil' peperhead in me after all . Only took a couple of hours for to eat a pepper less than 1/2 the size of my pinky finger .


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah, working on taking the training wheels off huh!


----------

